# Problem mit Hausarbeit



## BigBen93 (1. Mai 2009)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich soll bis heute abend um 24:00 Uhr ein Quiz programmiert haben aber ich habe probleme mit der fehlerbehebung.

Hier der quelltext:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.Applet;

public class quiz extends Applet {
private Label label1 = new Label();     // Label werden definiert
private Color farbe = new Color(1,95,165);  // Hintergrundfarbe
private Label label2 = new Label();
private Label label3 = new Label();
private Label label4 = new Label();

private Button Button1 = new Button(); // Die Buttons werden erstellt
private Button Button2 = new Button();
private Button Button3 = new Button();
private Button Button4 = new Button("Nächste Frage");

public String [] Fragen = {"Wie lang war der Dreißig Jährige Krieg?","Was ist die Hauptstadt von Ecuador?","In welchem Jahr ist die Berliner Mauer gefallen?","Welche/r Lehrer/in unserer Schule hat die Akürzung 'OH'?","Wie wird diese Zahlenfolge fortgeführt? 2,3,5,8,13","Der Inhalt eines Gases verdoppelt sich im Laufe eines Tages. Nach 10 Tagen ist das Gas hab gefüllt.Wann ist das Glas voll?","Welcher ist der längste Fluss der Welt?","Welcher ist der höchste Berg der Welt?","Was ist schwerer?"};   // Die Fragen werden in einem Array aufgelistet
public String [] B1 = {"10 Jahre","Bogotá, D.C.","1989","Herr Hamer","21","Nach 20 Tagen","Nil","Mount,Everest","1kg Steine"};     // Die Antworten werden in Arrays aufgelistet
public String [] B2 = {"25 Jahre","Quito","1889","Frau Henning","17","Nach 10 Tagen","Amazonas","Mont Everest","1kg Feder"};
public String [] B3 = {"30 Jahre","Buenos Aires","1998","Herr Hauschke","24","Nach 11 Tagen","Po","Mont Blanc","Keins von beiden"};
public int richtig;
public int a=1;
public int [] richtig2 = {3,2,1,3,1,2,1,1,3};   // Die richtigen Antworten werden in einem Array gespeichert
;



public void init()
  {
       Panel cp = new Panel(null);  // Ein Container wird erstellt
       cp.setLayout(null);
       cp.setBounds(0, 0, 375, 300);   // Höhe und Breite werden festgelegt
       cp.setBackground(farbe);   // Hintergrundfarbe wird festgelegt
       add(cp);

       label1.setBounds(130, 8, 200, 16);  // Die Koordinaten und die Größe des Label1
       label1.setText("Quiz");    // Name vom Label1
       label1.setFont(new Font("Calibri", Font.PLAIN, 18));   // Schriftart und Größe des Label 1
       cp.add(label1);   // Label1 wird zu den Container hinzugefügt
       
       label2.setBounds(30, 50, 50, 16);  // Die Koordinaten und die Größe des Label2
       label2.setText("Frage:");    // Name vom Label2
       label2.setFont(new Font("Calibri", Font.PLAIN, 12));   // Schriftart und Größe des Label2
       cp.add(label2);   // Label2 wird zu den Container hinzugefügt

       label3.setBounds(30, 70, 400, 16);    // Die Koordinaten und die Größe des Label3
       label3.setText(Fragen[a]);    // Name vom Label3
       label3.setFont(new Font("Calibri", Font.PLAIN, 11));  // Schriftart und Größe des Label3
       cp.add(label3);  // Label3 wird zu den Container hinzugefügt
       
       label4.setBounds(30, 200, 100, 16);   // Die Koordinaten und die Größe des Label4
       label4.setText("");     // Name vom Label4
       label4.setFont(new Font("Calibri", Font.PLAIN, 12));    // Schriftart und Größe des Label4
       cp.add(label4);   // Label4 wird zu den Container hinzugefügt
       
       Button1.setBounds(30, 110, 100, 20);   // Koordinaten und Größe für Button1
       cp.add(Button1);  // Button1 wird dem Conatiner hinzugefügt
       
       Button1.addActionListener(new ActionListener()   // ActionListener für Button1 wird erstellt
       {
       public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
       {
          Button1_ActionPerformed(evt);
       }
       });
       
       Button2.setBounds(190, 110, 100, 20);           // ActionListener für Button2 wird erstellt
       cp.add(Button2);   // Button2 wird dem Conatiner hinzugefügt
       
       Button2.addActionListener(new ActionListener()   // ActionListener für Button2 wird erstellt
       {
       public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
       {
              Button2_ActionPerformed(evt);
       }
       });
       
       Button3.setBounds(30, 150, 100, 20);   // Koordinaten und Größe für Button3
       cp.add(Button3);    // Button3 wird dem Conatiner hinzugefügt
       
       Button3.addActionListener(new ActionListener()  // ActionListener für Button3 wird erstellt
       {
       public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
       {
              Button3_ActionPerformed(evt);
       }
       });
       
       
       
       Button4.setBounds(185, 200, 100, 20);   // Koordinaten und Größe für Button4
       cp.add(Button4);   // Button4 wird dem Conatiner hinzugefügt
  
       Button4.addActionListener(new ActionListener()   // ActionListener für Button4 wird erstellt
       {
       public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
       {
              Button4_ActionPerformed(evt);
       }
       });
  }
      
      
       
       public void Button1_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)           // Action die passieren soll, wenn auf Button1 geklickt wird
       {
       richtig=1;

        if (richtig==richtig2[a])                 // Es wird gecheckt ob die Antwort richtig ist, wenn auf den Button geklickt wurde
        {
           label4.setText("Richtig");      // Label4 wird mit Richtig oder Falsch beschriftet, je nach dem ob die Antwort richtig oder falsch ist
        }
        
        else
        {
           label4.setText("Falsch");
        }
       }
         
       public void Button2_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)           // Action die passieren soll, wenn auf Button2 geklickt wird
       {
       richtig=2;
       
       if (richtig==richtig2[a])             // Es wird gecheckt ob die Antwort richtig ist, wenn auf den Button geklickt wurde
       {
          label4.setText("Richtig");   // Label4 wird mit Richtig oder Falsch beschriftet, je nach dem ob die Antwort richtig oder falsch ist
       }

       else
       {
          label4.setText("Falsch");
       }
       }
         
       public void Button3_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)      // Action die passieren soll, wenn auf Button3 geklickt wird
       {
       richtig=3;

        if (richtig==richtig2[a])          // Es wird gecheckt ob die Antwort richtig ist, wenn auf den Button geklickt wurde
        {
           label4.setText("Richtig");     // Label4 wird mit Richtig oder Falsch beschriftet, je nach dem ob die Antwort richtig oder falsch ist
        }

        else
        {
           label4.setText("Falsch");
        }
       }
         
         
        public void Button4_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)   // Action die passieren soll, wenn auf Button5 geklickt wird
        {
        int a;
        a++;
                

        label3.setText(Fragen[a]);      // Label 3 und 4 und die Buttons 1,2,3 und 4 werden neu beschriftet
        Button1.setLabel(a);
        Button2.setLabel(a);
        Button3.setLabel(a);
        label4.setText(" ");
        }
}
```

Und hier die probleme:


```
Compiliere C:\Users\Bene\Documents\ICQ\251303600\ReceivedFiles\281195558 Jannick\quiz.java mit Java-Compiler
quiz.java:158:16: setLabel(java.lang.String) in java.awt.Button cannot be applied to (int)
        Button1.setLabel(a++);
               ^
quiz.java:159:16: setLabel(java.lang.String) in java.awt.Button cannot be applied to (int)
        Button2.setLabel(a++);
               ^
quiz.java:160:16: setLabel(java.lang.String) in java.awt.Button cannot be applied to (int)
        Button3.setLabel(a++);
               ^
3 errors
```

Ich hoffe es kann mir noch einer helfen
Schonmal vielen dank im vorraus

Bene


----------



## SlaterB (1. Mai 2009)

Button3.setLabel(String.valueOf(a++));


----------



## BigBen93 (1. Mai 2009)

Danke habe es geändert und es funktioniert alles bis auf die beschriftung der buttons aber das werde ich noch hinbekommen


----------

